# Metallic Glaze Technique: finally done



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com see HOW TO page 

That metallic glaze technique I started last week is ready to check out. The material cost is virtually nothing and you can charge much more than you could for a straight paint project. 

Hey it adds a little "wow" factor to your porfolio.

Here is another version of the technique but in copper.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is pretty awesome, do you have people seek you out for that a lot or do you do a lot of it as an "upsell"? Do you carry sample boards?


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

wish i could find a "yoda" for faux around here.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

great looking work!


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

decorative paint techniques is all I do. Sometimes it's like not working at all. Well, that's not exactly true but I do get to stand back and say to myself, "damn, that sure looks sweet, and I did it" Thanks for the nice comments, I'm always willing to answer any questions.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Another cool finished look.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Must be nice to feel like it didnt take any effort. I spent 23 years on the scaffold doing finishes all over the US and Canada and I still feel it!

Work looks nice!


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Oh I do sweat bullets sometines*

Decorative painting is my passion but I do sweat bullets sometimes. 

Tomorrow I will talk about a cool looking finish I created yesterday. 

Cya folks
http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I can see you are a fan of Modellos! Yikes you pay for those?
I own a 42" plotter as I wouldnt pay Melanies prices for her stencils, she is NUTS! Did you ever consider buying a plotter?


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Plotter?*

What in the world is a plotter. Somehow it sounds way expensive? Tell me more my friend. 

BTW, Do you know if foils are available in Europe (Spain)? I may move back and would love to be able to include them in my work over there. I don't think anyone has seen them over there.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great man


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

BarcelonaGuy said:


> What in the world is a plotter. Somehow it sounds way expensive? Tell me more my friend.
> 
> BTW, Do you know if foils are available in Europe (Spain)? I may move back and would love to be able to include them in my work over there. I don't think anyone has seen them over there.


Foil is available worldwide.

A plotter is like a HUGE printer, but insted of printing on paper, it cuts designs out of vinyl or mylar.


----------

